# Can i change my front grill?



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

Wondering if this is possible.
Want to change my front grill/spoiler as per illustration shown...










Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've not done this but you need a new front bumper and grill.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Max, 
You'll probably want the side skirts as well, otherwise the TTS bumper will sit lower to the ground than your standard side skirts (in human terms, you know when old people's bottom jaw keeps dropping - that sort of look. not a good look 

:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sonatina said:


> Hi Max,
> You'll probably want the side skirts as well, otherwise the TTS bumper will sit lower to the ground than your standard side skirts (in human terms, you know when old people's bottom jaw keeps dropping - that sort of look. not a good look
> 
> :wink: Cheers, Mark


Ahhhh yes i didnt think of that.
This could be very expensive for me.......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sell the car and get a new one - lots of deals atm, TT sales are really struggling.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> sell the car and get a new one - lots of deals atm, TT sales are really struggling.


I only bought it on Friday :lol:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

how about some lowering springs to get a good stance and a chin spoiler then. Alot cheaper!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Survey S2000 said:


> how about some lowering springs to get a good stance and a chin spoiler then. Alot cheaper!


Chin chin spoiler do you have in mind..?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Survey S2000 said:
> 
> 
> > how about some lowering springs to get a good stance and a chin spoiler then. Alot cheaper!
> ...


Loads of options.... Have a look here http://www.thettshop.com/exterior.asp?cat=5003

OEM or aftermarket kits are available. Again the side skirt issue can kick in. I like the TID


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't think you need a new bumper to change the grille at all - even if yow u want to fit the TTRS grille, you only have to cut a plastic piece out of the standard bumper...


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Don't think you need a new bumper to change the grille at all - even if yow u want to fit the TTRS grille, you only have to cut a plastic piece out of the standard bumper...


Could you elaborate on this mate?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Judging by your diagram where you've circled the lower half including fog light surrounds rather than just the grille I'd say you mean bumper and can disregard that post on two counts:

1) Your picture doesn't show a TT-RS grille anyway.
2) If you want to change the fog surrounds too then you do need a new bumper.

For that bumper though I think I'm right in saying that the central grille will still fit so you only need the bumper and fog surrounds, not the centre grille. It's worth noting above comments on chin height though.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

The post's title clearly refers to a grille change only. All grilles are the same size, and all bumpers can be modified if required to take any grille, whether it's off an s- line, ttrs or anything else. You may not even have to modify your bumper at all to fit the grille you want. Do a search for ttrs grille and you can read all about it!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I know, and you were right, and he refers to the grille in the title but unless he's got the _World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination_ his drawing clearly doesn't mean the grille. Maybe he does. Where is Rembrandt anyway? :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Yeah I know, and you were right, and he refers to the grille in the title but unless he's got the _World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination_ his drawing clearly doesn't mean the grille. Maybe he does. Where is Rembrandt anyway? :lol:


You are correcto!
I am indeed The World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination'ist 

Its the lower part of the front of the car I meant (bottom spoiler, fog grills/surrounds etc.

Sorry


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You need a new bumper to make it look like the white one.
ie what was the TTS look, but is not the sline look.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

maxamus007 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know, and you were right, and he refers to the grille in the title but unless he's got the _World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination_ his drawing clearly doesn't mean the grille. Maybe he does. Where is Rembrandt anyway? :lol:
> ...


I give up! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> I am indeed The World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination'ist


 :lol: :lol: Actually you're not: your drawing showed exactly what you meant and on that basis I'd like to commission further works


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > I am indeed The World's Most Piss-Poor Hand-Eye Co-ordination'ist
> ...


Haha You wouldnt think I got an A in A-Level Art & Design


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how much the bumper conversion will set me back?
Looking at it, it looks like its in a few parts...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The TT Shop is expensive but prices should be comparable to dealers. The TTS (as was) bumper is £473 unpainted. See here:
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp ... talog=6115


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

So looks like:

£473.18 - Audi Mk2 TTS Front Bumper
£74.72 - Audi Mk2 TTS Spoiler front strip

Unpainted.....

They the only parts i will need?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> So looks like:
> 
> £473.18 - Audi Mk2 TTS Front Bumper
> £74.72 - Audi Mk2 TTS Spoiler front strip
> ...


If you want a full TTS/SLine conversion (like the red car in the picture) there are actually 8 parts to the whole job (I did it myself on my old V6)
1. Bumper
2. Main Grill
3. Spoiler
4. Left fog light grill
5. Left blanking plate (behind the fog grill)
6. Right fog light grill
7. Right blanking plate
8. Lower trim (underneath main grill)
All parts supplied, painted and fitted by Audi came to about a grand IIRC


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryn said:



> If you want a full TTS/SLine conversion (like the red car in the picture) there are actually 8 parts to the whole job (I did it myself on my old V6)
> 1. Bumper
> 2. Main Grill
> 3. Spoiler
> ...


Thanks Bryn.

I can live with a _grand_ as long as this includes all parts required, painted, assembled and installed so its the complete job.
If that is the case I might aswell get the side skirts thrown in aswell.....


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> Thanks Bryn.
> 
> I can live with a _grand_ as long as this includes all parts required, painted, assembled and installed so its the complete job.
> If that is the case I might aswell get the side skirts thrown in aswell.....


No worries, it's a worthwhile conversion and if I were you I'd definitely have the side skirts done as well - couple of hundred quid more but makes all the difference.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Just found this pic of all the bits from my car when I sold them - shows all the parts fairly clearly


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryn said:


> Just found this pic of all the bits from my car when I sold them - shows all the parts fairly clearly


Yes- Thats exactly the parts I need. Thanks for that. Lets hope my local Audi are up to the job and not a rip off.....

I wount need the actual grill though will I? Everything but the grill, right?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Just found this pic of all the bits from my car when I sold them - shows all the parts fairly clearly
> ...


Yep thats right, your existing grill would just clip in to the new bumper


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

hey all
i did this too - a very worthwhile amendment - gives it the more current S-line look
see my profile for pics

I'm about to change to rs grill now, and MY11 TTS lower fog grills.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

nutrafin said:


> hey all
> i did this too - a very worthwhile amendment - gives it the more current S-line look
> see my profile for pics
> 
> I'm about to change to rs grill now, and MY11 TTS lower fog grills.


Be sure to post up some pics when it's all finished be interesting to see this combo


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah [email protected] not sure the silver will meet nicely with the gaping black of the RS grille. I could be wrong


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd like to see the change to the RS grill myself, and some detail on what mods you need to do to the bumper to make it fit.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Condor Grey TTS, I'm considering a MY11 'Black pack' grill and fogs with a Alu lower spoiler
I've made a quick PS mock up but still cant really decide :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmm, I reckon the difference is slight, Bryn and not terribly worthwhile. Silver mirrors needs a silver grille surround IMHO.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im not too keen on that Bryn. Looks very plain......and basic.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryn,

Do you have the part numbers for when you had the TTS conversion done?
My dealer is a little retarded and doesn't know which ones they are on the system...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a possible explanation for dealers being a bit clueless when it comes to parts. The diagrams on ETKA don't always show things as they actually appear. I've looked at exploded diagrams on my dealer's system trying to identify parts and they don't necessarily bear any relation to the car itself. Some do, but it could be that they've just got a list of bumpers and the descriptions on them might be rubbish. They might all say "BUMPER" :lol: It seems like a pretty poor system to me. Now that what was S-Line is standard and so on, better descriptions could be confusing in themselves. :?


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Bryn said:


> I have a Condor Grey TTS, I'm considering a MY11 'Black pack' grill and fogs with a Alu lower spoiler
> I've made a quick PS mock up but still cant really decide :?


Do it


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> Bryn,
> 
> Do you have the part numbers for when you had the TTS conversion done?
> My dealer is a little retarded and doesn't know which ones they are on the system...


I'm afraid not Max, I ditched all the info some while back, sorry :?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Whilst this topic is open could anyone tell me....

Thinking of changing the bulb on my sidelights so its less "yellow" and more white. Aiming more of a colour which is like the DRL's.
Anyone done this?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162903&p=1657874


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=162903&p=1657874


Thank you Scooby


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got a quote this morning from Lincoln Audi (who i found on eBay) who have said the following:

_1. Bumper 
2. Spoiler 
3. Left fog light grill 
4. Left blanking plate (behind the fog grill) 
5. Right fog light grill 
6. Right blanking plate (behind the fog grill) 
7. Lower trim (underneath main grill) 
8. Left side skirt 
9. Right side skirt 
10. Painting of Bumper & Skirts 
11. TTS Grille 
12. Quattro Badge (For grille instead of TTS badge)
13. Silver Wing Mirrors

Delivery £78.00
Total Inc VAT £1604.00_

Not a bad price for the entire Front-end + Side Skirts + Painting + Wing Mirrors

In total I received a £300~ discount.....

The Parts from the *TTShop* would have come to £1,370 excl P&P alone


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Thinking of changing the bulb on my sidelights so its less "yellow" and more white. Aiming more of a colour which is like the DRL's.
> Anyone done this?


Yeah, you want some MTEC H6W xenon super white bulbs. Pop yourself over to www.hids-direct.co.uk or look at their shop on fleaBay.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of changing the bulb on my sidelights so its less "yellow" and more white. Aiming more of a colour which is like the DRL's.
> ...


These are not gonner cause any errors and are a straight swap? My car doesn't have xenon's.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Look what arrived today......



















:lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Top class service from Tom at Parts at Lincoln Audi!
Ordered on Monday. Received all parts painted on Friday. Doesn't get much better than that and a nice big discount aswell!

If anyone is interested in getting hold of parts (don't need part numbers!) then check out they shop on eBay or message him directly on [email protected]

I am in no way affiliated with Lincoln Audi or Tom. Just letting peeps know about the good service!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Top class service from Tom at Parts at Lincoln Audi!
> Ordered on Monday. Received all parts painted on Friday. Doesn't get much better than that and a nice big discount aswell!
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting hold of parts (don't need part numbers!) then check out they shop on eBay or message him directly on [email protected]
> ...


Nice to hear about good service. I ordered my new grille Monday, came Wednesday, time to get dirty in the garage tomorrow afternoon now


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Top class service from Tom at Parts at Lincoln Audi!
> ...


Yep, top class service! Couldn't be happier!

What mod you doing?
TT -> TTRS grille or TTS -> TTRS?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You do realize it's a hanging offence on this forum to put a TTS or RS badge on a normal TT?

{grabs popcorn, runs}


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> You do realize it's a hanging offence on this forum to put a TTS or RS badge on a normal TT?
> 
> {grabs popcorn, runs}


 :lol: your not wrong there mate :roll: :roll:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes I knows that :lol:

But I want to take it off anyway as my car is not a TTS and I don't want to look like a TiT 

I need a badge to replace it, which is similar type and length/height. *Any ideas?*


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryn said:


> Just found this pic of all the bits from my car when I sold them - shows all the parts fairly clearly


Bryn,

Where did you get your front grille *Quattro* badge from?
I want to use that and take the TTR one off.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Audi


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> Where did you get your front grille *Quattro* badge from?
> I want to use that and take the TTR one off.


It's actually the boot badge for a MK1,
The 'TTS' letters are just stuck on to the backing plate, I just peeled them off and stuck the Quattro in place


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bryn said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your front grille *Quattro* badge from?
> ...


Where did you get it from because i cant find a MK1 rear badge on eBay 
Does your quattro badge say anything under the "Quattro" because it looks like it does but I cant make it out.


----------



## shougle (Mar 7, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Top class service from Tom at Parts at Lincoln Audi!
> Ordered on Monday. Received all parts painted on Friday. Doesn't get much better than that and a nice big discount aswell!
> 
> If anyone is interested in getting hold of parts (don't need part numbers!) then check out they shop on eBay or message him directly on [email protected]
> ...


Well done ,mind and post before and after pics!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

shougle said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Top class service from Tom at Parts at Lincoln Audi!
> ...


Will do


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Yep, top class service! Couldn't be happier!
> 
> What mod you doing?
> TT -> TTRS grille or TTS -> TTRS?


No mod sadly, just replaced a cracked grille. Had great fun. Dealer wanted £200 to fit!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, top class service! Couldn't be happier!
> ...


You want to come and do mine for a fee?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the MK1 Quattro Badge:



















As you can see it looks naff and does not look like Bryn's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

maxamus007 said:


> Got the MK1 Quattro Badge:
> As you can see it looks naff and does not look like Bryn's [smiley=bigcry.gif]


No thats about right Max, mine looked like that as well. :? it's not the best solution but it keeps the badge police happy :roll: 
I did consider setting a bit type that says 'Quattro' then have a sign company cut it out of silver vinyl and stick that on but just couldn't be arsed :?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think i might aswell leave the TTS badge on till i can get a badge made for it that looks about right.
Possibly getting a *TFSI* badge and putting that there might be better...... :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

All you have to do is get creative and cut the black plastic surround if that's what's bothering you. As you didn't notice it on Bryn's most people won't notice it on yours either


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> All you have to do is get creative and cut the black plastic surround if that's what's bothering you. As you didn't notice it on Bryn's most people won't notice it on yours either


Cutting it out exposing whats behind it (the clip). I just need a bigger wider quattro badge to cover more of the black but they dont exist.
So, i think i might keep the TTS badge on (runs)


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

The quattro badge looks ok to me. TTS badge is not good IMO


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

It's the angled sides that look odd, you could just cut a piece of thin plastic, spray it matt black, stick it over the original back plate and then plant the Quattro badge on the top.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Its not too bad with the angled sides compared with a fake badged TTS.

Easy solution - black plastic cut to size then cut out the shape of the quattro and stick over the top of the existing badge. No mods required to the origonal badge just a bit of plastic and super glue and a bit of patience to get the cuts right.

IMO is not going to be the noticeable.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Other option is to cut the "S" and the red square from the "TTS" and then cut the plastic down to size.
Either that or get a proper badge made.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

After some time thinking, waiting and doing:





















Bought a cheap "_S3_" grille badge from Ebay. Take lettering off. Stick "_TT_" lettering on. Job done!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> to go with the cheap copy? :twisted:


huh?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > to go with the cheap copy? :twisted:
> ...


Any chance of a pic with it fitted to the car?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

MXS said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Cars going in on next wednesday to be fitted so no pics yet.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> After some time thinking, waiting and doing:
> 
> Bought a cheap "_S3_" grille badge from Ebay. Take lettering off. Stick "_TT_" lettering on. Job done!


I like that, looks tidy. Nicely done that man.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > After some time thinking, waiting and doing:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got car back today. All parts fitted and it looks good. Makes the car look more sportier and more refined. The lines go better with the over-all beauty. Got an independent to do the works. Charged me £280. Wing mirrors changed. Side skirts put on. Front bumper put on. Chin spoiler put on. Grill put on.

Cars going in next week for Milltek cat-back and 3.2 rear valance put on and then im done 8)

Notice my cunning "TT" grille badge 8)

_Disclaimerlease keep your TTS wannabe comments to yourselves please.  _


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Got car back today. All parts fitted and it looks good. Makes the car look more sportier and more refined. The lines go better with the over-all beauty. Got an independent to do the works. Charged me £280. Wing mirrors changed. Side skirts put on. Front bumper put on. Chin spoiler put on. Grill put on.
> 
> Cars going in next week for Milltek cat-back and 3.2 rear valance put on and then im done 8)
> 
> ...


Looking good mate.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks a lot better maxamus,are you going to install led drl,s?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

davelincs said:


> It looks a lot better maxamus,are you going to install led drl,s?


I doubt i will to be honest. Retro-fitting them costs around £1,000 and i rather spend that money on a holiday


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Now that *does* look good. 
What a difference!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that does look very nice! And different - NOT wanabe! Any chance of some close ups of the new front details?

Up Darlington way this weekend - I'll be watching out for you. :wink:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Makes a huge difference...well done!

Nice job.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

-:[KM said:


> :-":26lwroed]Now that *does* look good.
> What a difference!


Many thanks 



talk-torque said:


> Now that does look very nice! And different - NOT wanabe! Any chance of some close ups of the new front details?
> 
> Up Darlington way this weekend - I'll be watching out for you. :wink:


Yes, i will take some proper pictures with a proper camera very soon. Hopefully this weekend. Took those on my 3GS which is pants.

Hehe what you doing up in Darlo? Im just around the corner in Stockton 



mac1967 said:


> Makes a huge difference...well done!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> ...


Many thanks. It does transform the car.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

maxamus007 said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > Now that does look very nice! And different - NOT wanabe! Any chance of some close ups of the new front details?
> ...


Busy, busy - chauffer on a dress shopping trip for the Boss. (Long story - Son's Wedding in June!) I get lunch at The Oven.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Can you explain how you did the TT badge? and possibly get a close up pic please?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

MXS said:


> Can you explain how you did the TT badge? and possibly get a close up pic please?





maxamus007 said:


> After some time thinking, waiting and doing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The S3 badge was slightly different from the back and wouldnt clip in so it is glued in place using proper bonding glue to prevent it from moving.

I'll get some close-up pics after work.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some slightly better pics (cars not washed mind):


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Some slightly better pics (cars not washed mind):


Now that i had a close look of you car i can say, nah, your car looks real horrible :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Especially this awful pic:










Im not envy at all, who said that? :twisted:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your right guys, It is awful. Think I'll put the standard bumpers back on :lol:


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks nicely done but just in my opinion the lights let the front down a little...

Other than that well done. I wonder why Audi won't consider a proper after sales outfit for customers wanting to retrofit genuine audi parts. Kinna like respeccing your car


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Although the rear bumper looks a bit odd from a side shot perspective, nice work. 8)

Have you not considered opting for the s-line rear bumper to finish it off?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Looks nicely done but just in my opinion the lights let the front down a little...
> 
> Other than that well done. I wonder why Audi won't consider a proper after sales outfit for customers wanting to retrofit genuine audi parts. Kinna like respeccing your car


Fitting DTRL's is just too expensive. In the flesh it doesn't look bad at all. Had a few people checking it out and saying nice car 



DB9506 said:


> Although the rear bumper looks a bit odd from a side shot perspective, nice work. 8)
> 
> Have you not considered opting for the s-line rear bumper to finish it off?


Ye on the picture the bumper does look high but in the flesh it doesn't look bad at all. That picture was taken slightly crouching down and away from it (to get it all in) so you notice the difference more. Standing up it all goods good as the car is low down.

The price for the s-line bumper is too much and then some more for painting. Once the Milltek is on with the 3.2 V6 valance I think it wount look as high.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but aside from shaping details and valance shape/fit, I think all the bumpers are within the same dimensions so you can't get one that would look lower anyway - it's just the way the car is. Not worth buying a bumper just for a difference valance IMHO.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but aside from shaping details and valance shape/fit, I think all the bumpers are within the same dimensions so you can't get one that would look lower anyway - it's just the way the car is. Not worth buying a bumper just for a difference valance IMHO.


Looking at some sid eon pics for the TTS it would appear your right. All looks pretty much the same. Its just the way the picture is taken.

The only difference i can see is that the valance and the double exhausts show more from the side on the TTS


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It could be an illusion due to the S valance being a bit busier. The pipes on mine (V6) are very visible from the side. The central part of the valance follows the line of the exhaust pretty much but the outer edge really sweeps in inside the line of the bumper.

Here's an S from the side that I found in the pictures thread. The back looks just as high as yours:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, you are right ScoobyTT.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> It could be an illusion due to the S valance being a bit busier. The pipes on mine (V6) are very visible from the side. The central part of the valance follows the line of the exhaust pretty much but the outer edge really sweeps in inside the line of the bumper.
> 
> Here's an S from the side that I found in the pictures thread. The back looks just as high as yours:


You are wrong.

The S-line bumper is larger then the standard variant. It sits deeper towards the road and is quite noticable to the trained eye.

Just seems a shame that he is throwing the best part of £1200-1500 at the car an not fitting the correct bumper to match the rest of his handy work.

Looks a bit odd IMO but I am sure joe bloggs on the street would never notice.

I'd not bother with the exhaust and instead use the money for a rear bumper, or alternatively save the £150 to be spent on a standard V6 painted valance, piano black, and grin and bare it for the s-line bumper, I am told the valance is supplied with the bumper too.

That said horses for course and all of that.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

DB9506 said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> The S-line bumper is larger then the standard variant. It sits deeper towards the road and is quite noticable to the trained eye.


Not according to these pics of the TTS:


















The rear bumper follows the line of the side skirts (the curve) and the door. Its not lower towards the road at all. Its not even in-line with the skirt skirts. Its higher.

This picture illustrates it with added guides from me:









The end of the rear bumper is just below the bottom of the exhausts (as is on mine) and it still has the same curved arch. If it was lower the wheel arch would be greater but the arch is the same.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spot on Maxamus, I reckon. It's just the shaping of the bumper around the valance that varies. The point ending the wheel arch is always the same. You can see this quite clearly even on Audi's materials and 3D views, even with an untrained eye :wink: Some may appear lower, but only because the car as a whole can be 10mm lower on some models depending on the suspension or suspension options taken. Also the bottom line of the bumper is slightly more horizontal on the RS, but this is probably just because that bumper design surrounds the exhausts rather than going over them.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

You are both wrong. Maximus the pics you post of the TTS shows the rear end to be clearly different.

The S-line/TTS bumper is noticeably deeper at the rear. The lower edge sit closer to the ground over the rear wheels. If you got a ruler and placed it along the side sills to the rear bumper it would be a straight line on the TTS, however the standard car it would go up/raise towards the back end to meet the rear bumper. As said, if you do not know whats what you are unlikely to notice although it does look a bit odd as the contours of the sidesill do not follow the contours of the bumper as with OEM tts/rs/s-line.























































Should you still be confused, take a look at your local Audi dealer's forecourt. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

See here should you still believe the standard bumper is as low sitting&#8230;..

As said, there can be no argument and to the trained eye the difference is quite noticeable.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I love this place!!!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys are comparing my badly angled pic with those other pics!

The bumper on all models follow the same curvature of the arch and thus are all the same. The curved arch around the wheel is the same on all of the models. If it wasn't then it wouldn't tie in with the curved panels the bumper attach's too and teh arch around the rear wheel. Also if it sat deeper the curve around the wheel would be greater.

If I took a proper side-profile pic of mine it would be the same.

Thats my take on it.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And it's the right take. You can see it clearly on all the pictures posted thus far. Like this one:








That's one high lower ass for sure :wink:

Just where _is_ Bruce Forsythe when you need him?


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> And it's the right take. You can see it clearly on all the pictures posted thus far. Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Playing with scrappy do down the local park watching chavved up subarus go past and wishing he was young again, Damn pesky kids.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, if you decide you want an S-line rear bumper, I've got a brand new one (still in it's wrapper) in the garage that I bought with my side skirts from the classifieds on here.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Cars looking great mate, well done 

I love the white with the 19" RS rims!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Finally found some time to change the grill over....
Really does need the new TTS honeycomb lower grills / fog surrounds though - next on order...


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

DB9506 said:


> The S-line bumper is larger then the standard variant. It sits deeper towards the road and is quite noticable to the trained eye.


Rubbish, ALL bumpers across the entire TT range are the same the only difference is shaping details around the valance


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cheers Bryn! :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

nutrafin said:


> Finally found some time to change the grill over....
> Really does need the new TTS honeycomb lower grills / fog surrounds though - next on order...


Yes honeycomb would look better.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

nutrafin said:


> Finally found some time to change the grill over....
> Really does need the new TTS honeycomb lower grills / fog surrounds though - next on order...


Honeycomb would look better. But you have a TTSbumper. Isn't the honeycomb only on the TTRS bumper.

I thought about getter an RS grill but the miss match to the lower grills put me off. However riggin a mesh grill for my car would be alot easy than the massive grill on the TTS front bumper due the the size and shape.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

nutrafin said:


> Really does need the new TTS honeycomb lower grills / fog surrounds though - next on order...


Do you have a price for these? Are you getting them from an Audi dealer?

Thanks

Edit - part numbers would be great too, many thanks


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try Tom from Lincoln Audi if your want parts at a discount.


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks chaps

Tom @ Lincoln audi quoted me today - approx £50+vat for the 2 lower grilles (new TTS style) - 
The new MY11 S-Line parts would also fit, and I blv are also honeycomb - it;s just whether I want the chrome strips of the new TTS. none of these are gloss though, so the end product remains to be seen. Sorry - no part numbers.

I purchased the TTRS grill from ebay.de for €165 inc shipping - just needed to be confident enough to take the bumper off (hats off to Senator's KB post) and saw the middle section out.... There is some good stuff here too: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4497029


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not too keen on the chrome strips on the new TTS tbh


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone got a pic of the honecomb ones vs the previous ones?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Got a quote this morning from Lincoln Audi (who i found on eBay) who have said the following:
> 
> _1. Bumper
> 2. Spoiler
> ...


Thats not bad considering the mirrors and grill itself cost quite a bit, how easy are these to fit?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a quote this morning from Lincoln Audi (who i found on eBay) who have said the following:
> ...


I took it all to an independent who took a day to fit everything and he charged me £280 incl VAT in total. The wing mirrors took the longest to do. You might be able to get it fitted cheaper but ive used this guy before and he does a top job!

Tom in the parts dept of Lincoln Audi is a top bloke and knows his stuff. I highly recommend him! Tell him you got the info from "Taz".


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

The TTRS honeycomb grill without the entire TTRS front end bumper looks a little silly IMO.

Looks like i've sparked a frenzy of people wanting to mod they cars


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Really? The mirrors? I bought a genuine pair from the flea bay and fitted them in about 10 mins (all correctly) still, a small price to pay for such a difference in styling!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Really? The mirrors? I bought a genuine pair from the flea bay and fitted them in about 10 mins (all correctly) still, a small price to pay for such a difference in styling!


The plastic screws on the inside of my mirrors (where the motor lives) were rusted so they couldnt be prised out in the normal way. Hence why it took longer. I told them to take they time as i didnt want to folk out £80 for the mirrors if they screwed up.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Old Front










New Front


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I prefer the old one as the silver around the grill ties in nicely with the silver wing mirrors and the petrol cap


----------



## mini me (Oct 31, 2010)

i prefer this one..


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Old Front
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


That's the Black Edition look.

Anyone have any pics of an older style TTS grill with the newer fog light surrounds?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Old Front
> ...


Isnt the one on my car the old style?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

toot3954 said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Old Front
> ...


No, the old style (top) is the original one, the bottom is the black edition (new style) and the post below that is the standard (new style) S-Line/TTS with chrome and new horizontal grill... I prefer the older style, less bling!

Thank you to the OP and to Tom ast Audi, have ordered my parts and will post pics up once done! (an don flame proof suit ready for the TTS lookalike comments)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Thank you to the OP and to Tom ast Audi, have ordered my parts and will post pics up once done! (an don flame proof suit ready for the TTS lookalike comments)


Good on you! Tom is a very helpful guy and provides good prices!

Dont worry about the comments, most of the people on this forum don't mind and are very helpful. Its just a a few who don't like it.

*your *car. *your *money. *your *life


Look forward to the pics.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > sixdoublesix said:
> ...


Thought you were _"upgrading"_ to a TTS _"very soon"_ as per your last few posts?

Is that not £1600/£1900 you could have put towards that as you are unlikley to recoup much of the outlay come resale time??

Will be good to see your pics nonetheless. :wink:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup I was tempted and after test driving 4 different ones with rude sales guys and silly trade in prices I am sticking to the V6. Reasons are performance from standard is similar, I know my TT is all correct mechanically, lowest TTS is about 24k (means an extra 8k to pay) mines paid off so no monthly payments and the sound of the V6 with DSG is great!

So I don't really see the benefit of a TTS unless you want to tune it and then pay extra on insurance. Maybe wait to see where the TTRS ends up price wise in a few years?

Will share pics of the whole process from TT to V6S


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds sensible; not a lot of point paying extra and giving some rude salesman some commission.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Sounds sensible; not a lot of point paying extra and giving some rude salesman some commission.


Agree, especially when one of them offers £9,876 for trade in and said that's all TT's are worth now!?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Further mod pieces have arrived  
3.2 V6 rear valance painted in piano black: 
Workshop just waiting for Milltek to deliver the cat-back and its ready  
Been busy today giving it 2 coats of wax to protect the paint as workshop only put it in the oven at 60*C as anything higher would have warped the plastic. It is delicate and bends easily. Will add another coat tomorrow to fully seal the paint work in.

I think the chrome of Milltek exhausts and the piano black valance will really sit nicely together and add great detail to the rear of the car (even if i say so myself).

Will end up looking similar to this (which gave me the idea in the first place):


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Maxamus

I like the way your car is looking. Your last post though reminded me of what my local body shop (who I rate very highly, not a cheap backstreet affair) told me after they had carried out repairs to my car, 'Dont polish it for 2 to 3 weeks' as even though the painted panels had been under heat lamps the paint would not be hard enough to polish.

YoungOldUn


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Maxamus
> 
> I like the way your car is looking. Your last post though reminded me of what my local body shop (who I rate very highly, not a cheap backstreet affair) told me after they had carried out repairs to my car, 'Dont polish it for 2 to 3 weeks' as even though the painted panels had been under heat lamps the paint would not be hard enough to polish.
> 
> YoungOldUn


To be honest with you, the advice ive always had was the opposite. I have always been told to wax it straight away after having the parts fitted to seal the paintwork in.

When I had my MK5 Golf GTI bumpers colour coded I did the same thing and waxed it as soon as I got it home and the GTI had the bumpers made from the same material as the TT rear valance. Paint work looked just as good 2yrs later.


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Your car is looking good Maximus well done. I am sure it will look very individual once finished.

In terms of the rear valance, I quite like it although think I would have buckled at the price to have it painted in piano black. Have you considered having the rear window tinted to match?

There was a chap on here about 3 years ago who did the same as with the rear. He had a grey 3.2, recall he got banned, albeit his car looked very good. 8)

I was in a similar predicament not wanting to change the rear bumper (concerned about colour matching etc) and decided on the Audi Votex rear diffuser in TTS silver.














































As you can see it is very individual and differs from the standard diffuser making the rear look far more aggresive. Cost all in was £130 so again similar to yours.

Looking forward to pics of your car once it is finished.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

dannyboyz4

Your car sure looks good and the rear valance is very nice. I wanted the 3.2 V6 look with having an exhaust either side and that's why I went down the route I did.

The valance cost me £37.40 from Audi. The workshop charged me £80 + VAT to paint it. All in it cost me £133.40 which is a little on the high side but I think it will make a huge difference in the way the car looks.

Good idea about getting the rear glass tinted though. Will have to look into that


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Calipers painted white. Further enhance the look with a suttle, not in your face modification. Little details.......

When the sun catches them, they look sweet 8) 
They are very obvious when the wheels are turning


----------



## shougle (Mar 7, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Calipers painted white. Further enhance the look with a suttle, not in your face modification. Little details.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> Yup I was tempted and after test driving 4 different ones with rude sales guys and silly trade in prices I am sticking to the V6. Reasons are performance from standard is similar, I know my TT is all correct mechanically, lowest TTS is about 24k (means an extra 8k to pay) mines paid off so no monthly payments and the sound of the V6 with DSG is great!
> 
> So I don't really see the benefit of a TTS unless you want to tune it and then pay extra on insurance. Maybe wait to see where the TTRS ends up price wise in a few years?
> 
> Will share pics of the whole process from TT to V6S


Hey sixdoublesix, so you giving yours the TTS make over- cant wait to see it!
How far have you got?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> Calipers painted white. Further enhance the look with a suttle, not in your face modification. Little details.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks stunning Maxamus, this is the way a job should to done!
Whats next?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Car looks stunning Maxamus, this is the way a job should to done!
> Whats next?


Thanks  
Once the Milltek is on I don't think I will be doing anything more. I put the TTS kit on which is a nice subtle modification. Painted the calipers which is another subtle modification. The Milltek with the piano black valance will be another subtle modification.

I was gonner change the alloys for some RS6's but ive grown to really like the RS4's and they go nicely with the car so im keeping them on.

I think now its time to turn to the interior. Need an arm-rest and a cover for the phone prep. I've also been thinking about putting an ipod connection in the ashtray so that I can easily charge my iphone (rather than get the cable out).


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks stunning Maxamus, this is the way a job should to done!
> ...


To be honest the wheels work.. an really suit the car. But that's just my opinion mate. The armrest be a nice touch and from what I could remember from my MK1 days a must really!! 8)

Hey what about a smoke tint on the rear glass and quarters... - that would look classy with the white..


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ajayp said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > Yup I was tempted and after test driving 4 different ones with rude sales guys and silly trade in prices I am sticking to the V6. Reasons are performance from standard is similar, I know my TT is all correct mechanically, lowest TTS is about 24k (means an extra 8k to pay) mines paid off so no monthly payments and the sound of the V6 with DSG is great!
> ...


Haven't got round to fitting it, just on holiday but back in the UK next week and as far as I know the kit has been painted and shipped. Will post lots of pics of the whole process thou!

You found a TT yet?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Hey what about a smoke tint on the rear glass and quarters... - that would look classy with the white..


That would be good. Afew of my friends have said that too. That will be the last mod i do.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Maxamus007 did you have to change your sills when you changed your skirts? or did the standard TT ones fit with the TTS skirts?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> Maxamus007 did you have to change your sills when you changed your skirts? or did the standard TT ones fit with the TTS skirts?


I would of thought the shirts just attached to the existing sills. IMO


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

You getting confused with Skirts and Shirts? lol

Thats what I thought but a local Bodyshop said that you have to change the sills, unless they are confused with the MK1 but I did say MK2? the MK2 sills seem to be encased in the plastic. Was going to DIM but the KB section isnt working (images)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Maxamus007 did you have to change your sills when you changed your skirts? or did the standard TT ones fit with the TTS skirts?


Nope.
Standard fitted.

He did say when i got the quote that they would also need doing but in the end they didnt.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > sixdoublesix said:
> ...


Been away too back now so catching up 8)

Not yet, I've had to delay the process for a few months while I sort out the finances side  together with definately selling my car privately vs a trade in. So realistically it will be around Oct Nov part of the year when I can put my car up for sell.

A little gutted but the right thing to do. AT this rate I probably get it in time for my next birthday.... :lol:

But I am still here asking all the questions and getting all prepared for when I finally go LIVE!!!   
Infact I already have a mod list and the first will be the TTS make over. Very impressed with what Max has done and cant wait to see yours too...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I would say now is a good time to buy a TT as the prices have dropped a bit, but best to take your time and find the right car otherwise you will only up spending extra after you buy it to get it how you want!

All the bits are sitting and waiting to be fitted next week...


























Just got my private plate today too


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> I would say now is a good time to buy a TT as the prices have dropped a bit, but best to take your time and find the right car otherwise you will only up spending extra after you buy it to get it how you want!
> 
> All the bits are sitting and waiting to be fitted next week...
> 
> ...


Looking good, looking good buddy....

Whats the private plate, or is this a surprise???

Gotta fit the other halfs one on her car this weekend! 

I'd love to be in a position but just can't right now. Maybe it's a blessing... I will certainly have one this time next year!!!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks stunning Maxamus, this is the way a job should to done!
> ...


Maxamus, is the new system on the car yet? Have I missed the pictures? 8)


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Maxamus, is the new system on the car yet? Have I missed the pictures? 8)


Milltek were very slow supplying the system to the workshop so it got delayed  
They got it last Friday but were too busy to get me in.
Its booked in for Saturday 2.00pm 

Also booked in a week on Monday to have RS4's painted Titanium  
Then the following week to have rear windows and boot window tinted. THEN IM DONE! Honest :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its been a few weeks now that ive had the TTS conversation done and here is what I can report:

- Car looks the dogs danglies!
- Get wayyyyyyy more attention now than it did previously!
- Had loads of compliments about the car from both blokes and women!
- Gets alot of stares!
- Women totally love it! (my GF is not impressed!)
- Makes the car look really aggressive

On a side note:

- White Calipers really come through on a night. They stick out a mile away! During the day they are noticeable but more subtle! I've had a few people ask me if they are standard only to be told no and then them wondering why Audi didnt paint them in the 1st place?!

So if anyone is considering doing the conversation and has the cash i would say *DO IT*!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Maxamus, is the new system on the car yet? Have I missed the pictures? 8)
> ...


FANTASTIC... - mate with those last bits your car IMHO will look absolute the nuts!!

Really really happy for you mate, oh hope you dont mind but I may be copying you on a few mods once (fingers crossed) I get mine :roll:

Can't wait to see it


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> Its been a few weeks now that ive had the TTS conversation done and here is what I can report:
> 
> - Car looks the dogs danglies!
> - Get wayyyyyyy more attention now than it did previously!
> ...


- check 
- check
- check
- check ( love this line!)
- check

- DEFINATELY !!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DrMikeyLikesCars (Oct 7, 2010)

This is an awesome thread, love the detail you guys give.



maxamus007 said:


> Anyone have any idea how much the bumper conversion will set me back?
> Looking at it, it looks like its in a few parts...


On this image, what part do I need if I have to replace item 2. I grounded mine during the snow and I need to replace it (it a damn low car when you also drive a Shogun!!!) - it might spray out but if I can find the part and its reasonably priced its probably easiest to do it that way with a pre-sprayed part.

There is a joint line so I am assuming this is a separate part to 1 but haven't taken anything off to check yet.

Many thanks


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

1, 2 and 5 are the same and dont come apart, you need either a whole new bumper or a plastic weld and smart repair


----------



## DrMikeyLikesCars (Oct 7, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> 1, 2 and 5 are the same and dont come apart, you need either a whole new bumper or a plastic weld and smart repair


Thanks kindly.

That's what I was thinking after reading this thread - 

Will have to get a quote from the bodyshop.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

If you (or anyone) needs parts then use *Tom at Lincoln Audi*. He works in the parts department.
He is very friendly, helpful and knows his stuff and is use to people wanting TTS parts to put on a TT as a few of us have done it or in the process of doing it.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just as a slight aside, I've changed the fog light surrounds and lower grill trim on my TTS for the facelifted version, but retained the original grill. Here's a pic along with part numbers and prices if anyone else fancies doing the same. It's a really nice fresh look for not a lot of money (all +vat).

Left Fog Grill 8J0 807 682K T94 - £25.05 
Right Fog Grill 8J0 807 681K T94 - £25.05
Lower Grill trim 8J0 807 697 H - £16.61


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Milltek and painted valance Fitted. Looks ace!!!!
Will get some pics tomorrow


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

It isn't that much louder than OEM but ive been told that it will not really kick in till its embedded in. More sporty sound though when I kick the pedal down. 
Looks so much better with an exhaust either side rather than 2 together and the painted 3.2 valance really sets the chrome off! Well worth the money!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hang on... you went to all the trouble of making a TT badge for the front of the car so you weren't pretending to have a TTS, and you've gone and stuck an "S" badge on the back? Now that's ironic :lol:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Whilst I think you should have finished the job properly and gone for an sline rear bumper (the side sills are flat at the bottom, as it the front bumper, the rear valance is also designed in a similar fashion, ie flat at the bottom)to match the rest of the car, good work nonetheless.

Although did you know Darthvader was lurking when you took that pic..... :lol:


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hang on... you went to all the trouble of making a TT badge for the front of the car so you weren't pretending to have a TTS, and you've gone and stuck an "S" badge on the back? Now that's ironic :lol:


I don't see what the issue is..? Its still not pretending to me a TTS.

Got the idea from a recent visit to the dealers where the indoor A5 S-Line Petrol demonstrator had the S badge (like my rear) on it rather than "A5".


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> It isn't that much louder than OEM but ive been told that it will not really kick in till its embedded in. More sporty sound though when I kick the pedal down.
> Looks so much better with an exhaust either side rather than 2 together and the painted 3.2 valance really sets the chrome off! Well worth the money!


There is only one word that describes this car now... PERFECT!
Max, I am truely jealous... :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

maxamus007 said:


> I don't see what the issue is..? Its still not pretending to be a TTS


It looks awfully like a TTS badge - or half of one at least. But I don't have any hang-ups about it if you're comfortable with it.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I agree with the others maximus, how fudging dare you put a tts badge on the car that you own, you paid for, you drive. Next time spend all that money on what we want!! :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on... you went to all the trouble of making a TT badge for the front of the car so you weren't pretending to have a TTS, and you've gone and stuck an "S" badge on the back? Now that's ironic :lol:
> ...


  Yeah but it was an S-Line. It made sense there :wink: 
Oh ok. S-Tronic. :roll:


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

A teaser, kit fitted!










Sitting on Eibachs but im thinking it needs to be lower... H&R lower! and next stop, new alloys!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

sixdoublesix said:


> A teaser, kit fitted!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on Eibachs but im thinking it needs to be lower... H&R lower! and next stop, new alloys!


Oh come on... now that's a right tease...

MORE MORE MORE PICTURES... and oh in color please!!!


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> Just as a slight aside, I've changed the fog light surrounds and lower grill trim on my TTS for the facelifted version, but retained the original grill. Here's a pic along with part numbers and prices if anyone else fancies doing the same. It's a really nice fresh look for not a lot of money (all +vat).
> 
> Left Fog Grill 8J0 807 682K T94 - £25.05
> Right Fog Grill 8J0 807 681K T94 - £25.05
> Lower Grill trim 8J0 807 697 H - £16.61


Front grille looks great but I can't tell what you've changed! Do you have before/after pictures?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Will have to take some when I get a moment but took one of the bumper when I got home..

*Before*









*After*


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jward said:


> Front grille looks great but I can't tell what you've changed! Do you have before/after pictures?


Thanks. Fog light surrounds and lower grille trim are different, they are now a honeycomb design with the chrome bar coming from the fog light. When i get 5 mins I'll dig out some older photos and post a before and after.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking good sixdoublesix 8) 
More pics plse


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi sixdoublesix

Is the silver part of the fog light grilles on your before picture painted or a cover? I would be very interested to know more if it is a cover.

Thanks
Yannis


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ihadziya said:


> Hi sixdoublesix
> 
> Is the silver part of the fog light grilles on your before picture painted or a cover? I would be very interested to know more if it is a cover.
> 
> ...


They were silver wrapped, when I got the car the person before me wrapped the fogs, mirrors and rear valance.


----------



## derekr (May 15, 2011)

Lovely car max, really looks excellent but i have to agree you've spoiled the back with the S badge just my opinion of course :mrgreen:

But as i said looks the business, very very well done.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

S badge on the rear looks the bizness together with the Milltek exhausts!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> Looking good sixdoublesix 8)
> More pics plse


Im just waiting for the time to give it a nice clean but heres another

*Day I picked it up*









*Yesterday*


----------



## jus (May 27, 2011)

This is what I have done for now. Looks better in person than in the picture.


----------



## JPTT (May 22, 2011)

I like the 19" RS wheels you have. Would these replicas be good or just a waste of time?

http://www.alloywheelspin.co.uk/19-new- ... -110-p.asp


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

hey Guys,

Im looking at doing this conversion on my 3.2 Roadster. Is there a how-to guide somewhere?

Does anyone have a list of Part numbers for the full TTS Kit conversion?


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

Hoping someone can answer this

But for people who upgraded their grill to the RS style and had to cut the bumper, would cutting still be required if upgrading to the MY11 bumper


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

DRGNFLY said:


> Im looking at doing this conversion on my 3.2 Roadster. Is there a how-to guide somewhere?
> Does anyone have a list of Part numbers for the full TTS Kit conversion?


No guides, but there is some info dotted around on removing the front bumper. There may be part numbers around BUT it really depends on what variants of some of the parts you want, and there is no comprehensive list. On the parts system it is very difficult to tell some of them apart.



Boho said:


> But for people who upgraded their grill to the RS style and had to cut the bumper, would cutting still be required if upgrading to the MY11 bumper


If I remember rightly the cutting is to do with the crash bumper behind the grille, not with the way the grille fits within the space of the bumper. I may be wrong however.


----------



## Mark 2 (Oct 18, 2011)

jus said:


> This is what I have done for now. Looks better in person than in the picture.


Looks great but where did you position your number plate.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Front Bumper* - 8J0 807 105 F GRU
*Front Spoiler* - 8J0 807 110 F GRU
*Front Grille* - 8J0 853 651 F 1RR
*Left Fog Light Grill* - 8J0 807 681 F 01C
*Left Fog Light Blanking Plate* - 8J0 807 151 F
*Right Fog Light Grill *- 8J0 807 682 F 01C
*Right Fog Light Blanking Plate* - 8J0 807 152 F
*Front Bumper Lower Trim* - 8J0 807 697 F

Thats the full front-end TTS conversion.
You might want the TTS/S-Line side skirts also to finish off the look........

Order from Lincoln Audi and from Tom Sadler in parts and you'll save a fair bit!!
Tom knows all the part numbers as I have done the TTS conversion too and a few others on here aswell and we all ordered from him. I think I saved a total of £320~

You can contact Tom at [email protected] or ring him on 01522 696900.
Tell him you heard from Taz and he'll know exactly what you need


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice one maxamus. It's worth noting the following though:
For the backing plates there are 4 variants on the left and 2 on the right. These depend on what engine and gearbox you have.
There are 4 variants of the fog light surrounds that fit that bumper. The old style in maxamus' photo, the new style with a silver bar, the new style with a black bar and silver fog surround, and the new style in black only.


----------

